
Mourning as a Developer - rmason
https://medium.com/@sarah_edo/mourning-as-a-developer-8adf9969f531
======
rmason
This post really resonated with me. First because Sarah is a great writer and
I've learned a lot from her posts. Second because I've lost two of my closest
friends in the past eighteen months, people I spoke with daily.

It's hard for me to start writing code every day but once I begin I do get
away from everything and end up feeling better.

